# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Chimera Tool 100 Credits Pack

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Chimera Tool 100 Credits Pack *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]:     
 Chimera Tool Server Credits - Credits Consumption   
      Module/activation
      Credits consumption
      Validity period  
      Full ChimeraTool Activation (all modules)
      1199 credits
      12 months  
      BlackBerry Module
      599 credits
      12  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
17-05-2019 12:07 PM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

